# Sorry I haven't been around for a while I've been busy!



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice chicken digs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, guy, you've got it bad. You can barely see the palace for all the expansion you've done since getting it delivered.

Gave a thought or two of you in the past couple of months because someone was looking at moving up your way.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That looks like a chicken village. I love it.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> That looks like a chicken village. I love it.


I call it my Ninja Chicken Training Compound.


----------

